# Bunghole Liquors?



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Are you kidding?
We're driving back from Salem Hospital, and I think we were in Peabody.
Did we really pass a packy named Bunghole Liquors???
If I hadn't had a beer in a month and it was 102 out, I couldn't shop at a place with that name.
Whats next, Asscheeks Mini-mart.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Probably the same owner of Jackie's Packie...


----------



## mjg0519 (Nov 19, 2010)

Yup, there's two actually. One on Lowell St in Peabody just after the fire station and a second (the original) one in Salem down by Derby Wharf. Rumor is that during Prohibition the original owner ran a speak easy in the basement of his funeral parlor called the Bunghole, and once it was repealed he opened the store. I'm not sure how much validity there is to that, but that's the story I was told.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Neat story MJG, but what a moniker.
My wife says, "did we just pass Bunghole - Liquors?"
I had to turn the car around to take a look myself!

If it were me who owned the joint, I think I would have appealed to the Gods of Amendment 21 and sought divine guidance on a new handle. LOL


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

I remember giggling when passing it as a kid on the bus. Now that Im older....I still giggle.


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

KozmoKramer said:


> Are you kidding?
> We're driving back from Salem Hospital, and I think we were in Peabody.
> Did we really pass a packy named Bunghole Liquors???
> If I hadn't had a beer in a month and it was 102 out, I couldn't shop at a place with that name.
> Whats next, Asscheeks Mini-mart.


Lmao...

I couldn't believe it either around Halloween a couple years ago. I even took a picture and low and behold...


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)




----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

At least the name has some meaning............I think?

bunghole [ˈbʌŋˌhəʊl]
_n_
a hole in a cask, barrel, etc., through which liquid can be poured or drained


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2012)

soxrock75 said:


> At least the name has some meaning............I think?
> 
> bunghole [ˈbʌŋˌhəʊl]
> _n_
> a hole in a cask, barrel, etc., through which liquid can be poured or drained


Beat me to it. If you've ever taken a tour at a winery, they tell you that the hole drilled in the barrel is called a bung hole.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

This thread is funny


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

I remember when the Bunghole opened in Peabody. (Yeah, I know that just sounds wrong.) I was told that the name had to do with the opening in the barrels. They have all sorts of merchandise for you folks that want to show off your Bunghole pride. I might have to stop in myself and pick up something to go with my Donkey Balls souvenirs.


----------



## honor12900 (May 9, 2006)

csauce777 said:


> Lmao...
> 
> I couldn't believe it either around Halloween a couple years ago. I even took a picture and low and behold...
> View attachment 143


I actually did a police detail there on Halloween a few years back. Got a free Bunghole Liquors T-shirt!


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

Liquor in the front, poker in the rear.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

you people are terrible.


----------

